# PCGH.de: Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink: Neu im PCGH-Testlabor



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## XXTREME (31. Oktober 2008)

1,9Kg.  - 80€  = , ich meine ich bin doch meinem DKA und meinen Finanzen nicht böse!!


----------



## Eldorado (31. Oktober 2008)

Das Teil ist einfach zu geil. Wenn die Red. den getestet hat, könnt ihr den dann mal verlosen oder so was? An sonst bitte ich um Spenden...


----------



## Thosch (31. Oktober 2008)

Das Ding ist nicht nur ein Kühler. Bei dem sich z.Z. so entwickelnden Rohstoffweltmarkt ist das eine _*GELDANLAGE    *_! ! ! !


----------



## MisterBombastic (31. Oktober 2008)

Kennt einer schon die News hier ?

Fudzilla - Danamics liquid metal cooler comes next month

Ich denke beide Kühler werden mit z.B. einem S-Flex oder Noctua Lüfter gleichauf liegen , auch preislich .
Zudem man für den keinen Kran braucht


----------



## Medina (31. Oktober 2008)

Die News über den gibts hier schon lange..seit nen paar Monaten


----------



## freshprince2002 (31. Oktober 2008)

Na da muss jetz noch ein "IFX True Copper" kommen!


----------



## Caelte (31. Oktober 2008)

Medina schrieb:


> Die News über den gibts hier schon lange..seit nen paar Monaten



Wenn das auf den Danamics bezogen ist, kann das leider nicht sein, da es erst gestern durch den Newsletter bekannt gegeben wurde.


----------



## El-Hanfo (31. Oktober 2008)

Caelte schrieb:


> Wenn das auf den Danamics bezogen ist, kann das leider nicht sein, da es erst gestern durch den Newsletter bekannt gegeben wurde.


Dazu kann ich nur folgendes geben:
Klick mich!

Juli is schon etwas länger her als gestern glaub ich.

@IFX True Copper:
Der würde bestimmt an die 4kg wiegen^^

Mfg El-Hanfo


----------



## Caelte (31. Oktober 2008)

Leider steht in deinem Link



> Wann der Danamics LM10 in den Handel kommt, ist nicht bekannt.



Wo steht hier denn jetzt schon lange, das er nächsten Monat (17.November) kommt.


----------



## Eldorado (31. Oktober 2008)

freshprince2002 schrieb:


> Na da muss jetz noch ein "IFX True Copper" kommen!


Sicher, der würde alles weg Rocken!!! Und bei einem Kupferpreis von über 4000 € die Tonne mit Sicherheit schon ein vermögen wert. Würde den Preis bei 140 € ansetzen.


----------



## micky23 (31. Oktober 2008)

Bin mal auf den ersten Test gespannt.
Ob er meinen IFX-14 wohl deutlich in den Schatten stellt


----------



## Fabian (31. Oktober 2008)

auf 4 kilo würde der ifx-14 Kupfer nicht kommen.
Eher 2,5-3 kilo


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte voll angst denn mit Push Pins zu befestigen


----------



## y33H@ (31. Oktober 2008)

Der wird auch nicht gay-push-pint 

cYa


----------



## ForgottenRealm (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich warte ja noch dadrauf, dass Scythe den Orochi aus 100% Kupfer macht


----------



## Fifadoc (31. Oktober 2008)

ich find den kühler weiterhin sau geil. sieht klasse aus und 1.9kg ist einfach nur ein schlachtross. da hat man richtig material im rechner


----------



## PontifexM (1. November 2008)

mal abgesehn vom gewicht !,der preis ist defintiv zu hoch angesetzt.....


----------



## killer89 (1. November 2008)

Och nur 1,9kg... ich dacht der soll 3kg wiegen  Na denn Shibi, ran an den Feind  kauf ihn dir 

MfG


----------



## Ecle (1. November 2008)

GtaSanAndreas schrieb:


> Ich hätte voll angst denn mit Push Pins zu befestigen



Hehe wenn die das Teil mit push pins rausbringen würden 
Selbst der normale Ultra-120 ex hat ja schon ne Backplate


----------



## Amigo (2. November 2008)

Und alle dachten schon der Orochi wär ein Hoschi... 

Einfach nur krass das Teil! 
Bin ja mal gespannt wie der sich schlägt!


----------



## bumike (4. November 2008)

hallo zusammen,
meiner ist heute geliefert worden. er wiegt ohne alles 1,913kg.
sieht echt scharf aus... 
werde das gehäuse verstärken, um das mainboard zu entlasten... weiters folgt.


----------



## johnnyGT (4. November 2008)

bilder bitte!!und wo haste den eig her??


----------



## bumike (4. November 2008)

bilder kommen morgen. )
hab ihn von pc-cooling (sonntag bestellt), ging sauschnell!


----------



## killer89 (4. November 2008)

Bilder sind egal! Wir wollen Leistungswerte!   bin ja mal gespannt, ob und wie viel das bringt 

MfG


----------



## PontifexM (4. November 2008)

ja genau,die leistung will ich wissen,,,,


----------



## bumike (4. November 2008)

... morgen will ich ihn einbauen 
nur das gewicht des kühlers erfordert etwas mehr bastelei.
ich will mein mb nicht unbedingt opfern


----------



## killer89 (5. November 2008)

Leg den PC doch erstmal auf die Seite  dann musste dir nicht sooo viele Sorgen machen 

MfG


----------



## bumike (5. November 2008)

... geduld


----------



## bumike (5. November 2008)

SO-bastelei fertig. 

der Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink ist eingebaut und die ersten tests laufen. 

ich bin so begeistert vom ersten Eindruck, dass ich im moment überlege, was vorher nicht richtig war... 

bisher hatte ich einen IFX 14 im einsatz. nach einen mainboard-wechsel konnte ich ihn nicht mehr "optimal" einbauen: auf dem neuen board sitzt die CPU um einiges höher, sodass ich den IFX 14 um 90° drehen mußte, die lüfter drückten die luft nun nach oben und nicht mehr zum backside-lüfter nach hinten:

so habe ich mir einen kleineren kühler gesucht: den Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink  den kann ich nun wieder optimal einbauen! hab ich auch!

Nachdem ich das gehäuse so verstärkt habe, dass das mainboard nicht mehr durch die gewichtskraft des kühlers belastet wird. 

die differenz zum IFX 14 unter den beschriebenen umständen beträgt ca. 10K (10°C) weniger CPU-temperatur


----------



## killer89 (5. November 2008)

Wow ^^ aber das hat vllt auch was mitm Einbau zu tun  nee, sehr wahrscheinlich  mach doch mal n Foto vom Aufbau, wie du das jetzt gemacht hast 

MfG


----------



## bumike (5. November 2008)

hi killer

vorher mit IFX 14 sah es so aus:
http://rapidshare.de/files/40843965/01_IFX14.jpg.html

wie gesagt nicht optimal da warme luft nach oben gedrückt wird... 

grüße


----------



## bumike (5. November 2008)

und nun der "Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink":

http://rapidshare.de/files/40843996/02_Ultra-120_eXtreme_True_Copper.jpg.html


----------



## killer89 (5. November 2008)

Ahja... und wie genau haste jetzt den Copper festgemacht bzw. das Gehäuse verstärkt? Bitte auch die Bilder hier hochladen, rapidshare ist ja wohl der letzte Dreck...

MfG


----------



## Bestia (5. November 2008)

Ich habe auch einen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bumike (5. November 2008)

gerne, leider verstehe ich nicht wie man in diesem forum bilder DIREKT hochladen kann  
grüße und danke


----------



## bumike (5. November 2008)

verstanden...



Vorher mit IFX 14 (nicht optimal, wie man sieht, aber nicht anders möglich....)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher mit "*Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink"*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bestia (5. November 2008)

Er hat den True Copper EINGEBAUT. Welch Schande! 
Meiner kommt in eine Vitrine!


----------



## bumike (5. November 2008)

... man kann ihn ja auch wie ne stirnlampe montieren, dann hat man immer nen kühlen kopf und JEDER kann ihn sehen...


----------



## bumike (5. November 2008)

killer89 schrieb:


> Ahja... und wie genau haste jetzt den Copper festgemacht bzw. das Gehäuse verstärkt? Bitte auch die Bilder hier hochladen, rapidshare ist ja wohl der letzte Dreck...
> 
> MfG


 
hi killer, mach ich morgen, hab auch ein paar fotos gemacht... 

grüße


----------



## JonnyB1989 (5. November 2008)

Ich hätte angst 2 Kg ans Mainboard zu hängen (Buchgefahr, Haarrisse in den Leiterbahnen, ect....) reicht schon der Mugen mit knapp nem Kilo.

EDIT: Bitte benutz den Ändern Button. Doppelposts sehen die Mods net so gern.


----------



## bumike (5. November 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Ich hätte angst 2 Kg ans Mainboard zu hängen (Buchgefahr, Haarrisse in den Leiterbahnen, ect....) reicht schon der Mugen mit knapp nem Kilo.
> 
> EDIT: Bitte benutz den Ändern Button. Doppelposts sehen die Mods net so gern.


 
die hängen bei mir nicht direkt am board. ich stelle morgen mal ein paar bilder rein...


----------



## Bestia (5. November 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Ich hätte angst 2 Kg ans Mainboard zu hängen (Buchgefahr, Haarrisse in den Leiterbahnen, ect....) reicht schon der Mugen mit knapp nem Kilo.



Das komm auch noch dazu.


----------



## Medina (5. November 2008)

Bilder sind ja ganz net...ABER WAS MACHEN DIE TESTS^^


----------



## SilentKilla (6. November 2008)

Medina schrieb:


> Bilder sind ja ganz net...ABER WAS MACHEN DIE TESTS^^



Japp, kann mich nur anschließen  *hechel*


----------



## bumike (6. November 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Japp, kann mich nur anschließen  *hechel*


 
Kurzer vergleich vorher/nachher:

*system vorher mit IFX 14* (nicht optimal eingebaut wg. platzmangel)
ca. 1Std prime95
umgebungstemperatur: ca. 21°C

*system aktuell mit Ultra-120 Extreme True Copper Heatsink*
ca. 1Std prime95
umgebungstemperatur: ca. 23°C


----------



## killer89 (6. November 2008)

Siehst du? Geht doch  aber die besseren Werte könnten auch wegen der idealen Position entstanden sein  mal sehen, was die PCGH misst ^^

MfG


----------



## Medina (6. November 2008)

Also die Werte sehen ja eigentlich net so prickelnd aus finde ich, hatte da einiges mehr erwartet -.-

Mein E8400 bleibt ja bei 4.5GHZ unter 60° und ich hab den normalen Ultra


----------



## bumike (6. November 2008)

Medina schrieb:


> Also die Werte sehen ja eigentlich net so prickelnd aus finde ich, hatte da einiges mehr erwartet -.-
> 
> Mein E8400 bleibt ja bei 4.5GHZ unter 60° und ich hab den normalen Ultra


 
du kannst äpfel nicht mit birnen vergleichen...


----------



## killer89 (6. November 2008)

Natürlich kann er das, nur ist es reichlich sinnlos  ich denke schon, dass die Werte beeindrucken, allerdings stört mich wie gesagt der Luftstrom, da dieser ja nicht vergleichbar ist.

MfG


----------



## Shibi (11. November 2008)

Ich werde den True Copper auch demnöchst verbauen und mit meinem Mugen vergleichen. Allerdings werden auch hier keine Aussagekräftigen Werte rauskommen, da die WLP meines Mugen glaub den Geist aufgegeben hat. Hab mit meinem E6750 unter Vollast über 70°C, so heiss dürfte der normalerweise nicht werden. Aber evtl. kaufe ich mir vor dem Einbau eine große Tube MX2 und teste den Mugen nochmal kurz mit neuer WLP.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## killer89 (11. November 2008)

Denk aber dran, dass sich die MX-2 erstmal "warm" laufen muss  darauf solltest du achten 

MfG


----------



## Shibi (11. November 2008)

Ein paar Stunden werde ich ihr schon geben. Mehr allerdings nicht, da ich danach ja noch den True Copper verbauen will. Entscheident ist (für mich) sowieso nur der Unterschied zwischen den Temperaturen und nicht die absoluten Temperaturen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Klutten (11. November 2008)

Wenn alle Bodenplatten der True-Copper-Kühler so konvex in beiden Achsen verarbeitet sind, kann man von den Temperaturen keine Glanzleistungen erwarten. Ich werde meinen in den nächsten zwei Wochen mal testen - allerdings reicht da kein Schleifpapier mehr. Meine Bodenplatte ist so konvex, dass mehrere zehntel Millimeter abgetragen werden müssen. Ich bin schon auf den Vorher- Nachher-Test gespannt.


----------



## Shibi (11. November 2008)

Ich werde das gleich mal bei meinem nachschauen. Das wäre ein Skandal! ^^

Edit: Meine ist vollkommen eben. Muss sich bei dir um eine Ausnahme handeln.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## killer89 (11. November 2008)

Das ist bitter Klutten... hmm... mal sehen, ob das viel bringt 

@ Shibi: gl & hf ^^ und ich freu mich schon auf deine Bilder, wenn er drin ist 

MfG


----------



## Shibi (11. November 2008)

Höre ich da Ironie drin? Von wegen hoffentlich fällt er runter? 

Bilder werde ich auf alle Fälle machen.


----------



## killer89 (11. November 2008)

Nein, das ist mein absoluter Ernst  passt doch super zu deinem Mainboard-Kühler und dem restlichen Pc^^ 

MfG


----------

